
PerfView Is Now Open Source on GitHub - plurby
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vancem/2016/09/18/perfview-is-now-open-source-on-github/
======
scardine
For anyone wondering what is PerfView like I was, let me spare you a trip to
google:

> PerfView is a performance-analysis tool that helps isolate CPU and memory-
> related performance issues.

> PerfView is a performance analysis tool focusing on ETW information (ETL
> files) as well as CLR memory information (heap dumps). It can collect and
> view ETL in a variety of ways. Powerful grouping operators allow you to
> understand performance profiles in ways other tools can't. PerfView is used
> internally at Microsoft by a number of teams and is the primary performance
> investigation tool on the .NET Runtime team. Features include:

> \- Non-invasive collection - suitable for use in live, production
> environments

> \- Xcopy deployment - copy and run Memory

> \- Support for very large heaps (gigabytes) Snapshot diffing

> \- Dump files (.dmp)

> \- CPU Performance

> \- Support for managed, native, and mixed code

> \- Can read XPerf logs

> \- Profile diffing

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=285...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=28567)

------
rusanu
On the topic of ETW is worth mentioning UIforETW [0] and in general Bruce
Dawson's blog [1].

[0] [https://github.com/google/UIforETW](https://github.com/google/UIforETW)

[1] [https://randomascii.wordpress.com/](https://randomascii.wordpress.com/)

------
rasz_pl
I wonder why plaintext github link?

~~~
bratsche
[https://github.com/Microsoft/perfview](https://github.com/Microsoft/perfview)
there you go.

------
justinclift
Hmmm... in the article is says:

    
    
      "You can download a free copy of  Visual Studio 2015 Community Edition ..."
    

If that's anything like the "free" version of MSVC 2013, then 30 days after
installing it... it suddenly stops working until you register with MS (using
valid email, etc).

No warning, no notice... it just stops and pops up a notice when you try and
use it.

Personally, I call that _extremely scummy marketing_ , not "free". Maybe
that's just me though.

~~~
dragonwriter
Its not at all like the free _trial_ downloads of Visual Studio 2013 and
earlier; Visual Studio Community Edition is free and not time limited, but its
license restricts its use to (from memory) solo devs, small (< 5 developer)
shops, open source work (with unlimited team size), and education.

~~~
rasz_pl
nah, its exactly like 2013 one. It will stop working if you try using it
offline (in a VM for example) and will demand online access and microsoft
account login.

~~~
dogma1138
you just skip it, it will show a yellow warning sign and you won't have access
to the MSDN info and a few other things which is pretty much like how the full
version of VisualStudio works offline...

~~~
justinclift
In the 2013 edition, there is no "skip it". Any action other than signing
in/registering just closes MSVC.

If there's some way around that, please I'm all ears. :)

~~~
dogma1138
Eh yes there is, you just register it once and you sign out, you do not have
to be signed in. Here it is
[http://imgur.com/u8BiQZ9](http://imgur.com/u8BiQZ9) no trial no nothing,

I don't know what you are really complaining about....

~~~
justinclift
Ahhh. "Just register it once".

I think we're talking about different things.

~~~
dogma1138
I figure as much, for some reason you have issues registering software, I'm
guessing you haven't been using mobile phones and 99% of the services out
there.

RMS would be proud but this isn't exactly a reason to complain.

~~~
type0
So, to register it you would need to have internet access? In that case it is
unusable for offline work. Even if it works after it has been registered, what
the hell would you do when you need to reinstall your system?

~~~
dogma1138
Get internet access? There isn't an offline activation for the full version
either you might be able to activate it via KMS.

If you reinstall your system you'll need internet access these days, even if
it is only to activate windows.

If you restore it from an image you should be probably ok.

But sorry I don't find the excuse of not having internet viable these days.

